
A robot with human-like grace and precision - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/a-robot-with-human-like-grace-and-precision
======
11thEarlOfMar
Trevor used pneumatics at Anybots ~10 years ago:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gJA230jprc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gJA230jprc)

